# Kundalini Psychosis



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Here' info from http://www.kundalini-teacher.com

I thought that some of it seemed highly relevent to the philosophies of the Indigo Movement, surprise surprise...

I have highlighted those sentences I think are relevent.
----------------------------------------------

*Kundalini Psychosis.*
Trust to Allah, but tie up the camels." -old Arabic expression.

*Disclaimer: *
I do not like to scare people, but Kundalini psychosis does occur, and so I find it appropriate to address the topic.

I am not a psychiatrist, psychologist, or a medical doctor. I am not legally qualified, or competent to discern or judge your relative sanity, or lack of it. I can only speak of my experiences, research, and observations, as a layman. My comments are not intended to supersede, contradict, or be a replacement for competent psychiatric advice. Always seek the advice of a physician with any unusual symptoms, especially if they persist.

Most spontaneously awakened Kundalites fear that they are going insane. It is one of the big fears to be gotten over as part of the process, along with the fear of death...

Let us approach if first, by considering: how is insanity, defined? The current method is psychiatry... but psychiatry is an infant science, scarcely more than a century old, still growing and changing, whereas the process of spiritual awakening, is as old as humanity. 

Decades ago, homosexuality and masturbation were considered signs of insanity by the psychiatric community, whereas now they are considered normal, or simply an alternative expression. We all fear death, yet we all are going to die someday. By some strict, and perhaps old fashioned psychiatric definitions, we awakened folks *are* all a little crazy. There are a few, wise modern psychiatrists who have spent a lifetime defining what is insanity, and what is a different type of sanity, which includes Kundalini awakening, - that they call "Spiritual emergence."

Most awakened people slip into some sort of psychosis at least temporarily along the way, usually it is harmless and transient.

Sometimes, it is not.

There are several books out, that compare Kundalini to schizophrenia and conclude they are the same thing. Personally, I do see that they have much in common, but I believe there are distinctions. 
Schiophrenia and Kundalini, both involve the process of an old, ineffective sense of self (ego) being gradually broken down, dismantled so a new healthy sense of self can emerge and take over. 
Schiophrenics and Kundalites, often experience alternate realities, have visions, see lights, and hear voices. 
Kundalites often experience unusual energies, and can experience miracles that are validated by also being experienced by others. Schizophrenics are usually alone in their experiences and self created realities.

I hesitate to warn of the possibility of psychosis, because fear can be creative. What you focus on can grow. Obsessing about fear of going insane, can drive you insane, it is circular... and arguably, the person who is most confident of their sanity, is possibly the one most blind to their psychosis.

It is quite a loop. Being afraid of going crazy, can make you crazy. Being certain of your sanity, could be insane or simply overconfident. Never considering that you could be crazy, is not quite safe, either. It is a razor edge.

Personally, I resolved the fear of insanity by deciding that I probably AM a little crazy, but I am happy and function well in the world, so why worry? I have had psychiatrists, therapists and psychologists among my clientele... presumably they would not seek my guidance if they thought I am insane, but that could mean I am only a little less crazy than they... 

Privately, and humorously, I suspect that people become psychiatrists because they are secretly afraid that they really are insane, and want to diagnose and heal themselves before anyone else finds out! Many psychiatrists are in therapy, themselves... this does not mean they are crazy, only that they recognise the value of having a compassionate ear to listen to them, while they sort themselves out. Others may seek out friends, bartenders or hairstylists for the same reason.

Statistically, it is said that 2/3 of people have some form of psychosis, even if it is only a mild phobia. By those statistics, if normal is defined as average, and average includes 50% of the population, it is normal to be at least a little crazy! So, don't worry, be happy.

It is important to have faith. If Goddess wants you to be crazy, then you will be crazy. Kundalini is considered by many to be the most powerful force in the universe... so if it wants to make you insane, arguably there is not much you can do about it... but why would unconditional love, want to do that to you?

The serenity prayer is

God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know the difference.
When it comes to Kundalini psychosis, the wisdom to know the difference, is the challenge... I think that Kundalini does not make people insane, people make themselves insane, by resisting the process. Resistance is dangerous, and can definitely cause some kinds of psychosis.

Kundalini awakening is not always a clear road to enlightenment. There are many casualties along the way. Sadly, many fall into the trap of psychosis, temporarily or permanently. The most common psychosis is believing that they are somehow specially chosen to lead some great mission, save the world. 

We are all special and unique, in Goddess eyes, ... regardless of who we are and what we do! Infinite manifestation creates uniqueness, and all of creation is special, loved, cherished... from the smallest pebble to the greatest leader.

Integrating that, actually leads to humility, not self aggrandizement. When you really begin to feel how much you are loved by the Divine, unconditionally, no matter what you say or do... there is no need to build yourself up with stories of your specialness. Simply Being, is enough. More blissful and radiant than self esteem via any other method, could ever be.

"Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound that saved a wretch like me. I once was lost, but now am found, was blind but now I see."
Because of the amazing charisma that is part of awakening, some psychotics may drag quite a few others along with them. Hitler was awakened, and his charisma could make women faint and grown men weep, when he spoke... he dragged a whole country along with him, and after the war many Germans snapped out of the trance and felt like they were waking from a long, bad dream. He is a human embodiment of my warnings about entities, with all his noise about the superior, special Aryans and their right to rule the world, for the good of the world, and at any cost. 

Beware of any similar ideas that come to you, surrender them. 

There are other forms of psychosis... when the power of thought to create reality becomes more active, the Zen master goal of a silent mind becomes an important tool for staying safe. What you focus on, will grow. If you focus on aliens coming in their Lightships to save the world, for example, you can create/travel into that reality, and manifest countless synchronicities to validate your beliefs. Is it true? It is true for you, at the time... but ask yourself, do you really want to live in a reality like that?

Your experience of reality can change, when you change what you choose to give attention to, and put your attention elsewhere. Consider your own life. Probably you are interested and emotionally invested in different things today, than when you were a child or a teenager, and your experience of reality has changed too.

Many forms of kundalini psychosis come and go, along the path. Some could be considered natural phases of the process. Remind yourself, "This too, shall pass." If it does not pass, or if you are concerned, then do not hesitate to seek the advice of a competent, K-friendly therapist. If you really do have a problem, then you will be glad you sought treatment. Sometimes being reassured that what you are going through, is normal spiritual emergence can be well worth the investment.

------

I have more faith in the writing of Mystress Angelique when it comes down to it than the marketing of the Indigo Movement.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Well first off Rozanne, keep in mind that "Indigo Children" is just an idea, like Kundalini and at the end of the day they are all talking about the same thing.



~Rozanne~ said:


> whereas the process of spiritual awakening, is as old as humanity.


This is true. However, the idea of spiritual awakening is that you have something to awake from. My belief is that when we come into this world we are already "awakened". i.e. We are fresh, free spiritual beings. But over our lifetime we take on belief patterns that basically screw us over. They "put us to sleep", make us shut down our innate knowledge of these spiritual concepts.

We do this to learn new lessons, concepts and ideas. We also do this so that we can learn how to heal ourselves and other people. The latter is what we call spiritual awakening. Its not so much developing extra-sensory perception as it is returning to that free, natural spiritual state.

Now, the idea of the "Indigo Children" is that they have done that. They've done it hundreds if not thousands of times in other lives and they have learned all of the lessons they need to. This fresh wave of people is resistant to taking on those belief patterns in the first place. In other words, they don't need to wake up because they are already awake.



> The most common psychosis is believing that they are somehow specially chosen to lead some great mission, save the world.


To be quite honest with you, I felt this way for some time. But eventually I learned (through the people who told me about this stuff) that the world doesn't need saving. I don't need saving. What I needed was to change myself so that I could begin to actually live life, instead of cowering in fear. This is the change that I have talked about in other threads. Its a grass roots change - each person is only responsible for changing THEMSELF. When you do that, YOUR world changes. If enough people do it, the whole world changes.



> We are all special and unique, in Goddess eyes, ... regardless of who we are and what we do! Infinite manifestation creates uniqueness, and all of creation is special, loved, cherished... from the smallest pebble to the greatest leader.
> 
> Integrating that, actually leads to humility, not self aggrandizement. When you really begin to feel how much you are loved by the Divine, unconditionally, no matter what you say or do... there is no need to build yourself up with stories of your specialness. Simply Being, is enough. More blissful and radiant than self esteem via any other method, could ever be.


Yes, exactly  This is no different in "The Indigo Movement" either. Once again, this idea of Indigo isn't about self-aggrandizement or specialness. Well I admit some people who take it out of context may say that, but at its core that's not what its about.



> He is a human embodiment of my warnings about entities, with all his noise about the superior, special Aryans and their right to rule the world, for the good of the world, and at any cost.
> 
> Beware of any similar ideas that come to you, surrender them.


With this I totally agree but once more this idea is not in conflict with the idea of Indigo Children. Noone is saying this is a super race of humans that are coming to take over the world. The whole idea is to empower everyone on the planet to be responsible for themselves and attain their full potential as humans.



> I have more faith in the writing of Mystress Angelique when it comes down to it than the marketing of the Indigo Movement.


That's fine. I personally agree with everything you quoted in this thread and it seems to suit you very well too. I think people have a lot of misconceptions about what Indigo is supposed to mean, but that's fine.

I think its important to say that the idea of Indigo children is seperate from New Age (Which is a bit dodgy at best). The New Age types probably talk a lot about Indigo children though, so I guess its hard to distinguish the two.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If course the natural state of the spirit is to be free. I haven't come to any conclusions, but I am inclined currently to believe that there is one life, and one spirit which goes back to God at the end (I hope). I've felt myself as spirit through astral travel so I know how much more free it is from the psychological burdens of the subtle and gross body. It could have karma, though, and as well as that, the astral body may not be the spirit, ultimately, it may just be another body. Buddhism mentions so many bodies I have lost count. The illusory body, the enjoyment body; the astral body is called the emanation body.

I think it is perfectly possible that these children are awake relative to most men...how you prove that I am unsure, but the collection of data on unusual experiences and belief system should be more than enough. That is actually one of my main objections to the Indigo Movement - the lack of clarity and precision in the literature itself (the criteria for instance) makes it appear odd for me even psychospiritually.

What I find most strange is that psychological non-adjustment seems to feature a lot in their criteria, when you would think that they would be more adjusted.

I would like to point out that merely having higher chakra awareness as a child....isn't the same as being fully realised. That presupposes being clear of karma and negativity and also naturally able to dispose of it in ingenious ways. A child who is able to do this would not have the attributes suggested by their criteria, I don't believe. Any person with clear karma and Bodhichitta would be unfettered by outer negativity and always patient.

I don't see kundalini as the end, I see it as the beginning as there is always further to go. I agree that no one needs saving in the end because of the indestructible spirit, but we do suffer in our bodies and this will come to an end eventually, but our main aim should be to concern ourselves with reducing our own suffering and that of others.

I spend a considerable amount of time clearing my psychological body. My experience is that even when you are exeriencing yourself as your higher self, and are less aware of your ego-consciousnes....the ego is still there, the baggage is still there waiting to be cleared. It is only a matter of looking out of a building from a different window unfortunately.

When you look out the attic roof, the air may be nice and fresh, but it doesn't get you out of taking care of the downstair rooms.

You have to take care of the person holistically. I don't buy into this "we are all one" reminder to justify everything wrong in the world. We are human and need to purify the body on all levels, including the very most basic and animal.

All dissociatives, not just the New Age crack-pots like myself, surely recognise the deceptive comfort of the temporary split. To me, a movement based on sentimentality is another form of dissociation from real life issues. I'm sorry, but I will hold fast to that view. Actually, the real real reason for my view point is that I believe in being cautious. It is not that I don't trust the central message of some children developing upwards as well as downwards - that is not the case. It's actually that the philosophies are open to misinterpretation, in a very big way, and people will draw their own egotistical conclusions about what self-transformation really is...and there are people (many judging by the fact they have sold about half a million books) who WILL get sucked into this even though they are in need of more practical emotional and social help.

I've met a lot of mentally ill people in my time, and funnily enough, none of them were more "off the rails" than a New Age friend of my mother's who always puts everything down to the cycles of the moon or what you eat. She said tomatoes are poisonous and in between vegan days snacks on Mars Bars...I must have picked up some of her karma, heaven forbid..

I have to admit that although I probably come across as a Buddhist, I am having major doubts about Buddhist philosophies, mainly because I don't believe in reincarnation, but one life, from and then back to God. And oh yeah, the God word...it's very hard.

The more Jung I've read the more I've started to consider the unconscious, but this is naturally quite threatening and doesn't feel psychically clear...but quite corrupt.

I do believe in his philosophies but I'm also questioning if it is really a good thing to explore the unconscious mind, and all its repercussions of psychic interpersonal connectedness. It seems very odd....so I'm at a stage where I'm doubting everything, and thinking a lot about the way philosophies change and affect on my state of mind. I find that thinking of others does elevate to me an unreasonable point of view. I even find that arguing for my own personal truths seems to bring out the very worst in me. It seems like I can't do anything without negativity catching up with me, though as Jung says, that is probably the shadow, best accept it now and get it over and done with.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Its all just energy. It doesn't really matter which particular school of thought you follow (or combination thereof). What matters is how it affects your life in the here and now.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

To be honest Cecil, I don't see kundalini as a dogma...or extrapolation. It is an experience which has been consistent to the point of "psychologically scientific". It is a shame more people aren't aware of the psychological body and the ways they can use meditation/prayer to heal past trauma. I personally believe that many people on this site have some experience of subtle energies/chi and could benefit from mastering it. That is my opinion. Not to say drugs and everything else aren't good. I'm sure they are of benefit, but the kundalini phenomenon is a fact as far as I am concerned....just one which cannot be proved....

I only really believe in God as an extention from my belief system surrounding inner light. That is why I have very little to say on the subject of God. Presumably He is transcendental. I don't like to think too much about describing the Source, only focus on my belief that there is One. I came to the conclusion not so long ago that God as a matter of personal experience, and could be see in the practical, but that belief in God isn't about asking for good things to happen. I guess I believe in channelling light and divinity and that by doing this, much good can be done. I'm only writing my beliefs here because a lot of people are debating about the existance of God and I want to kind of explain my_self_ a bit clearer.....as debating about the existance of God doesn't really make sense to me, intellectually or religiously. I can't justify my extrapolation by intellectual debate, only through philosophic ideas based on real, albeit subtle experiences. The seeing of lights is less concrete to me than the experiencing of energies. That is because they could be a projection of my mind. But the feeling of energy is so tangible and real that I find it hard to believe anyone could deny the existance of emotional energy centres or the profound experiences associated with their activation. 
It is said that God is found in silence as well, hence the power of meditation over intellectual debate to make sense of the postulation of there being a Divine in the first place.

My little rant...
Roz


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Angel_aerial,

You touched on something quite deep for me and thanks for the post.

It's often when I am praying or in a relgious environment that I move into some sort of psychosis. For your information I have been labeled schizophrenic and the religion I practice is sikhism.

Look forward to reading the other posts in this section.


----------

